# Hebrews



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2016)

"How much more severely do you think someone deserves to be punished who has trampled the Son of God underfoot, who has treated as an unholy thing the blood of the covenant that sanctified them, and who has insulted the Spirit of grace?" ~ Hebrews 10:29

I see many believers and non-believers alike who disregard the commandments of the New Covenant flippantly with arrogant, condescending attitudes towards their fellow man.


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> "How much more severely do you think someone deserves to be punished who has trampled the Son of God underfoot, who has treated as an unholy thing the blood of the covenant that sanctified them, and who has insulted the Spirit of grace?" ~ Hebrews 10:29
> 
> I see many believers and non-believers alike who disregard the commandments of the New Covenant flippantly with arrogant, condescending attitudes towards their fellow man.



Maybe a break from the political forum is in order.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> Maybe a break from the political forum is in order.



It's a cake walk over there.


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 15, 2016)

Time to bail out from the sports forum then.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> "How much more severely do you think someone deserves to be punished who has trampled the Son of God underfoot, who has treated as an unholy thing the blood of the covenant that sanctified them, and who has insulted the Spirit of grace?" ~ Hebrews 10:29
> 
> I see many believers and non-believers alike who disregard the commandments of the New Covenant flippantly with arrogant, condescending attitudes towards their fellow man.




*Deplorable Southern White Christian American*


 I saw this at the bottom of your post and was kind of curious who was the first to bring about such a statement that a Southern and White and Christian American is deplorable.

It is a flippant spin of something someone else said, which had noting to do of Southern and White and Christian Americans more than say Western and Black and Christian Americans or even Southern and Black and Christian Americans.

It is almost an unholy treatment and deplorable...except that it references politics which is all about insults, spin and above grace, arrogrant, condesending, worldly, tinfoilish, and godless.

But despite this, you have to like the entertainment and it's not hard to love the entertainers... especially when they quote scripture to spin.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 15, 2016)

*re:*

All are deplorable in the eyes of Almighty God outside of the application of the redemption of Christ.  The only hope we have is to put on Christ!

Romans 13:14
But put on the Lord Jesus Christ, and make no provision for the flesh, to gratify its desires.

Galatians 3:27
For as many of you as were baptized into Christ have put on Christ.


----------

